# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  الشيخ الزنداني في سوره العلق

## تينا

*سبحان الله وبحمده


سبحان الله العظيم


ناصية كاذبة خاطئة

(في كتابه وغداً عصر الإيمان) يقول الشيخ عبد المجيد الزنداني بخصوص سورةالعلق : 

<DIV align=center>كنت أقرأ دائما قول الله تعالى (كلا لئن لم ينته لنسفعا بالناصية * ناصية كاذبة خاطئة). والناصية هي مقدمة الرأس وكنت أسأل نفسي وأقول يارب اكشف لي هذا المعنى .. لماذا قلت ناصية كاذبة خاطئة؟ وتفكرت فيها وبقيت أكثر من عشر سنوات وأنا في حيرة أرجع إلى كتب التفسير فأجد المفسرين يقولون :المراد ليست ناصية كاذبة وإنما المراد معنى مجازي وليس حقيقيا فالناصية هي مقدمة الرأس لذلك أطلق عليها صفة الكذب (في حين أن المقصود صاحبها) .. واستمرت لدي الحيرة إلى ان يسر الله لي بحثا عن الناصية قدمه عالم كندي 

<B><FONT color=magenta>( وكان ذلك في مؤتمر طبي عقد في القاهرة ) قال فيه : منذ خمسين سنة فقط تأكد لنا أن جزء المخ الذي تحت الجبهة مباشرة "الناصية" هو المسؤول عن الكذب والخطأ وانه مصدر اتخاذ القرارات . فلو قطع هذا الجزء من المخ الذي يقع تحت العظمة مباشرة فإن صاحبه لا تكون له إرادة مستقلة ولا يستطيع أن يختار .... ولأنها مكان الاختيار قال الله تعالى :(لنسفعا بالناصية) أي نأخذه ونحرقه بجريرته ... وبعد أن تقدم العلم أشواطا وجدوا أن هذا الجزء من الناصية في الح
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بارك الله فيك فعلا بالقران معجزات كثيرة لم تكتشف بعد والزمن كفيل ببيانها
*

----------


## الدسكو

*جزاك الله خيرا
                        	*

----------


## الحارث

*جزاك الله خيرا
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*بارك الله فيك
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*ياسلام عليك ياتينا...تسلمى ياراقيه
                        	*

----------


## Gold star

*اللهم لا تجعلنا من الكذابين
اللهم ارزقنا لسانا صادقا يا رب العالمين
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم 258

*يعطيك العافيه
                        	*

----------

